# Please Help...I don't even know where to start in my business



## jaimielyn (Jul 4, 2011)

Hello I am Jaimie, I am looking to get into the tshirt business. I have been doing lots of research and I am brain dead!  I know I want to do heat press (vinyls, rhinestones). I am a little confused on what equipments I need. I know I will need a program so that I can create/personalize also. Any help that you can give me will be much appreciated. I don't have anything yet but would like to start with the neccessaties to start a good business, then possibly move to bigger and better things. Please help!!!


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Well you haven't really said much about what you really want to be able to do in your business. Do you want to create and print or cut transfers? Do you just want to buy the transfers and put them on shirts? 

If you want to just buy the transfers and put them on shirts, you will need the shirts, a heat press, and a good supplier of the kind of transfers you want to sell. 

If you want to create the transfers and put them on shirts, you will need a good software that will allow you to create the kind of transfers you want to sell, a good cutter and/or printer, a heat press, transfer paper/tape/rhinestone/transfer material/etc., and shirts. 

So what do you really want to do to get started? How much money do you have or can you get to get started? How much time do you have to learn the processes and programs? It all depends on what or at least how much of the work do you want to do or do you want someone else to do most of the work and you just put the stuff together and sell it??!! In other words, we need more info from you to let you know what you need to get started!!


----------



## jaimielyn (Jul 4, 2011)

im sorry, i want to create tranfers, sale transfers and put them on shirts as well as vinyl the same way. I am not saying I won't buy some transfers in the beginning, until I get going good. My goal is to create custom with a program but I know it will take me a little time to learn and play with a program. I know I probably cant afford a machine that creates and puts the rhinestones on the template, but would like to in the far future! I am assuming I will have to put the stones on the template by hand after the printer makes the template. Is there anyway I can get started with everything I need and supplies for around $5000? Let me know if this gives you enough info?
thanks


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Yes, you can probably get a pretty good start up with the $5000. You will need a heat press whichever way you want to go. Then if you are wanting to make the templates and transfers you will also need a rhinestone software, a cutter, template material, transfer tape, a brush to brush your stones into the template and of course rhinestones. There are lots of software and cutters out there. Several companies even have a whole start up kits with the software, cutter, template materials, transfer tape, brush and rhinestones. 

It really depends on how you want to go about your start up. One great place to start looking is at this thread. http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t95228.html It lists most of the software that is currently out there and a lot of these companies offer start up kits. 

Your heat presses will cost you anywhere from about $250 to $1500 depending on the size and manufacturer. Your cutter could run about the same or more. The software runs about $50 to $2000. Then your rhinestones could cost the most depending on what type and how many sizes and colors you want to start with. I think most people use the Korean stones because they are really the middle of the road. The chinese stones or the acrylic stones are going to be the low end and then there are the Swarovski and machine cut stones (Preciosa, Bella, etc) that are the high end.


----------



## jaimielyn (Jul 4, 2011)

thank you very much... i don't know anything about the sizing on rhinestones. what are the most used sizes? what about doing vinyl transfers as well? does the above machines you mentioned do the vinyl?


----------



## tee09 (Oct 30, 2009)

IMO you can get equipment/supplies for 5000 bucks.

GCC Bengal Vinyl cutter is about 900 bucks.

As for the heat press, I have and recommend the Geo Knight 16X20 around 1000 bucks.

You can get Rhinestone software for as cheap as $200 bucks (Winpc2010)

Plus supplies like vinyl, rhinestones etc.. there are often starter kits available.. to start up that should not cost no more than another 1000 bucks.

hope this helps a little


----------



## jaimielyn (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks tee09, what are recommended companies to get vinyls and shirts and stones the most for my $?


----------



## tee09 (Oct 30, 2009)

jaimielyn said:


> Thanks tee09, what are recommended companies to get vinyls and shirts and stones the most for my $?


Well for vinyl, I mostly use Siser Easy Weed although I have been sampling and trying out Stahls and Eco Film. As for shirts ( and for everything else) you may want to consider buying from a supplier close to you location so it will keep shipping cost low. Gildan is a popular choice and more of a cheaper tee than others. Personally I mainly use Alstyle tees mainly because i like the way the fit. I buy them directly from Alstlye. With selecting a style tee, i suggest you buy samples and see which one you like the best. I am in the same boat as you as far as rhinestones - I havent even bought software yet. Basically you need rhinestone software and a cutter with enough downforce. I have been doing some homework with rhinestones and software for about two months. I have read that ShineArt has real good quality rhinestones for a good price.

hope this helps


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

There are also lots of companies that sell the tshirts such as SanMar, BroderBros, Imprints Wholesale, etc. Then there are places like Imprintables, SignWarehouse, JSI Sign, etc. that sell your vinyls and other supplies like template materials and transfer tapes. Then there are also many places to buy the rhinestones such as ShineArtUSA.com, Nova Rhinestones, etc. There are also many people on the forum that sell materials and supplies for rhinestoning such as Matt from DecalWorld, SandyMcC, SandyJo (sjidohair), Slick (Allhamps) from SlickArtOnline.com, Stephanie (DivineBling) just to mention a few.


----------



## jaimielyn (Jul 4, 2011)

thanks to both of you!! i really appreciate your help! this is so overwhelming! lol


----------



## tee09 (Oct 30, 2009)

Trust me, I know what you mean. I read a lot and asked a few members what they thought about their equipment and software they used and how they like it...My advice is read some more here on the forums, ask some members about the software/equipment they used and how they like it, even call manufacturers to get info. Take it slow. You do not have to buy all your equipment in one day

goodluck


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

tee09 said:


> Trust me, I know what you mean. I read a lot and asked a few members what they thought about their equipment and software they used and how they like it...My advice is read some more here on the forums, ask some members about the software/equipment they used and how they like it, even call manufacturers to get info. Take it slow. You do not have to buy all your equipment in one day
> 
> goodluck


Aj is SO right. Do your homework. Figure out which features you want and what is important to you and work within your budget. I learned the hard way on a few of my purchases but I'm glad for all of the experience they gave me!


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Yes, I totally agree with AJ you do need to do your research and you do not have to buy everything in one day. Take your time and find out what you really want to do and find out how to do just that and then work from there.


----------



## tee09 (Oct 30, 2009)

Stephanie AKA DivineBling was one of the members that helped me with some questions I had and she was great. Her personality is AWESOME. You can ask her a question and 5minutes later you will get an answer As a matter of fact.. she has a couple of articles. Here is one of them that would be good for you

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirtforums-newsletter-articles/t154192.html


----------



## jaimielyn (Jul 4, 2011)

Stephanie your Blingology 101 was awesome!! Thanks AJ for recommending that! is there a printer and cutter combo that i can use to make vinyl transfers and sticky flock templates? i think i would really like the sticky flock. Stephanie how many templates approx will a roll of sticky flock make?


----------



## tee09 (Oct 30, 2009)

jaimielyn said:


> Stephanie your Blingology 101 was awesome!! Thanks AJ for recommending that! is there a printer and cutter combo that i can use to make vinyl transfers and sticky flock templates? i think i would really like the sticky flock. Stephanie how many templates approx will a roll of sticky flock make?


Your welcome and goodluck


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

jaimielyn said:


> Stephanie your Blingology 101 was awesome!! Thanks AJ for recommending that! is there a printer and cutter combo that i can use to make vinyl transfers and sticky flock templates? i think i would really like the sticky flock. Stephanie how many templates approx will a roll of sticky flock make?


Thank you so much! To answer your questions: You don't need a printer unless you want to print transfers. If you just want to cut transfers out of a roll of vinyl, all you need is a vinyl cutter to cut both that plus Sticky Flock.
There is a printer/cutter combo to make decals and printed transfers, etc. but they start at $8000.

As far as how many templates a roll will make - That's a tough one because it depends on the size of your designs! I have designs that are 2"x2" and some that are 10"x10". And if you're cutting an alphabet, it could take up more. I just finished making a proof for an alphabet where the letters are 4" tall so if I cut the whole thing, it would easily take up half a roll. I hope that's not too vague, but it really depends on what you're cutting.

I hope this helps a little!


----------



## jaimielyn (Jul 4, 2011)

ohhh, i didn't think about it that way, i just assumed i needed a printer. i was thinking you had to print them. but the color vinyl loads into the cutter and it cuts the decal/transfers out? also, i am a little lost on all the tapes and glues and backings that i need!! i am so sorry to be so clueless lol


----------



## jaimielyn (Jul 4, 2011)

so your saying a roll probably won't go very far? i am not sure size, as i will be making bling templates for shirts etc. what is a good cutter for a decent price?


----------



## tee09 (Oct 30, 2009)

jaimielyn said:


> what is a good cutter for a decent price?


**coughs** GCC bengal


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

jaimielyn said:


> i am so sorry to be so clueless lol


Nonsense! You're not clueless! How else are you supposed to learn unless you ask every little question you can think of? There is SOOO much information to soak in when you're starting this business. I'm still learning new stuff every single day even within the software that I've been using for months.

So, yes, you just load the colored or pre-printed vinyl into the cutter and it will cut your design out for you.

As for tape or glue or backing, the only tape you should need to purchase would be rhinestone hot fix transfer tape for your rhinestone designs.


----------



## jaimielyn (Jul 4, 2011)

thanks AJ, i will check it out! 

haha thanks you make me feel better! so when buying rhinestones i need to buy hotfix...right? are they the ones that have the glue or whatever already on the backs?


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

jaimielyn said:


> thanks AJ, i will check it out!
> 
> haha thanks you make me feel better! so when buying rhinestones i need to buy hotfix...right? are they the ones that have the glue or whatever already on the backs?


Yes, hot fix rhinestones have glue already on the back that will melt when you heat press them onto a shirt.


----------



## jaimielyn (Jul 4, 2011)

you are awesome!! thanks....i am sure i will have more questions soon! : )


----------



## Krystle1981 (Oct 1, 2010)

jaimielyn said:


> so your saying a roll probably won't go very far? i am not sure size, as i will be making bling templates for shirts etc. what is a good cutter for a decent price?


A 5 yard roll should go pretty far with the sticky flock. When I first started with the rubber material, a 5 yard roll lasted me almost 3 months. Of course this was in the beginning stages when I was mainly doing stuff for family and friends. But now since I'm constantly designing and cutting, my roll is down to less than a yard in one month! Hope this gives you an idea about how long it'll last you!


----------



## jaimielyn (Jul 4, 2011)

thanks krystal1981, yes this helps. i know it will last me a while at first until i build customers. Do you advertise on the web? website? ebay? etc? also do you just make transfers or do you put them on shirts as well? 

Stephanie, another question....is there a difference in the pink and gray sticky flock? just wondering, noticed there were those two colors and wasn't sure if there was a diff.


----------



## tee09 (Oct 30, 2009)

jaimielyn said:


> thanks krystal1981, yes this helps. i know it will last me a while at first until i build customers. Do you advertise on the web? website? ebay? etc? also do you just make transfers or do you put them on shirts as well?
> 
> Stephanie, another question....is there a difference in the pink and gray sticky flock? just wondering, noticed there were those two colors and wasn't sure if there was a diff.



Oh, I think Jaimielyn is getting excited


----------



## Krystle1981 (Oct 1, 2010)

Nope I don't advertise on the web, website, or ebay! I've been really lucky to build my business as quickly as I have with no advertising costs yet. My son started playing little league baseball about three years ago and my husband and I are really involved in our league. Every year I would purchase a bling shirt online and I would get so many compliments and people asking where I purchased it. This is where I came up with the idea to do them myself! 

This past season was my very first season and I had managed to get 7 team moms on board to do team orders with the bling shirts. I also did heat press vinyl designs for the men. My business has grown so much so quickly. Now I'm looking to purchase a cutter/printer that'll do big banners. It never ends!


----------



## jaimielyn (Jul 4, 2011)

AJ, i looked at the GCC Bengal...what is the difference in the Expert 24 and Expert 24 LX besides the price.... what will the LX do that the other wont?


----------



## jaimielyn (Jul 4, 2011)

Thats great! my son is on a select baseball team so i am hoping to do a lot for that! What equipment and programs do you use? what kind of heat press do you have?


----------



## Krystle1981 (Oct 1, 2010)

Ohhhh Select! We are just starting out with Select Ball! This will be my son's first year! I'm excited to be away from Little League into a more competitive game for the kids. Not so excited about all the commitment I've been hearing about. Trust me...there's tons of money sitting in the stands. Take advantage of that. Give a shirt to an outgoing mom and watch what'll happen!

As far as heat presses, I have a 16x20 Hotronix Fusion and I absolutely LOVE it! I love the draw press because I don't have to be near the heat at all. Plus I've noticed that since it's not a clam, it tends to keep the room a little cooler because the heat is directed downward onto the platen all the time. I have the GCC Bengal. Also great! For software, I recently upgraded to Oobling Pro and although I'm still learning it, it's got some features that I don't know how I lived without. Makes designing fun like it should be.


----------



## tee09 (Oct 30, 2009)

jaimielyn said:


> AJ, i looked at the GCC Bengal...what is the difference in the Expert 24 and Expert 24 LX besides the price.... what will the LX do that the other wont?


I believe the Expert 24 and the 24 LX has a stepper motor. And the Bengal has a SERVO
Servo motors will last longer and be more reliable with consistent cuts.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

jaimielyn said:


> AJ, i looked at the GCC Bengal...what is the difference in the Expert 24 and Expert 24 LX besides the price.... what will the LX do that the other wont?


The only difference between the Expert 24 and the Expert 24 LX is that the LX has an optical eye for if you want to print on a transfer from your printer and then have the cutter cut a contour line around your design. The cutter I have has the optical eye and I never use it.

The difference between those and the Bengal is that the Bengal has a servo motor and the Expert 24 and LX have a stepper motor.


----------



## tee09 (Oct 30, 2009)

Both should do the job just fine. You are just more likely replace the stepper motor in a couple years


----------



## jaimielyn (Jul 4, 2011)

Stephanie, another question....is there a difference in the pink and gray sticky flock? just wondering, noticed there were those two colors and wasn't sure if there was a diff.


----------



## Krystle1981 (Oct 1, 2010)

There is no difference in the different colors of the flock. The only thing I would suggest is to get a different color workstation than the color flock you plan to use. It just makes it easier to see what you are doing.


----------



## jaimielyn (Jul 4, 2011)

ok, is the workstation where you brush the stones on the template?


----------



## Krystle1981 (Oct 1, 2010)

Yes it is.


----------



## jaimielyn (Jul 4, 2011)

How do you do more than one color, do it by hand using the template?


----------



## Krystle1981 (Oct 1, 2010)

Check this out. This will give you a better idea. 

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirtforums-newsletter-articles/t157338.html


----------



## jaimielyn (Jul 4, 2011)

Thank ya thank ya!!!


----------



## TheDecalWorld (Jan 18, 2009)

HI Jamie, You are in good hands with all of your answers and questions you are asking and getting. Make sure to do your research on everything. Think of it as a long term investment. Do try to save a couple bucks on a machine you want to last you years! As for the sticky flock it is a great idea to get one color for the work station and one for the cut templates. I noticed that the pink sticky flock weeds betters than the grey. So I always recommend that you use grey for the workstation and Pink for the cutting. Just my opinion. The 2,3,4 or 5 color process if very easy with the sticky flock material. 

If you would like I could make a quick video to show you how it is done? Just let me know. We always take video requests to help people out getting started. 

You're on the right track to a successful start and the TSF is the right place to get those answers! 

Let us know if you have any questions. 
Matt


----------



## TheDecalWorld (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi Jamie, Here is a quick video I made to show you how to produce 2 color rhinestone transfer design easily with templates. Hope this helps you. 

http://youtu.be/uHp-NMUsAgk


----------



## jaimielyn (Jul 4, 2011)

Matt, Thank you so much! The video is very helpful and informative. I have also watched a bunch of your other videos as well. I am sure I will be asking many more questions!

Thanks Again
Jaimie


----------



## TheDecalWorld (Jan 18, 2009)

No problem Jaimie. Let us know if you have any questions. Glad the Videos have helped you get started. 

Matt


----------



## SickPuppy (Aug 10, 2009)

Save yourself some money and search for used equipment to start off. As business picks up you can purchase new equipment later. I will list all of my equipment and software and you can research what you might need.

Equipment
Roland GX24
Roland SP-300V
Epson Workforce 1100
Phoenix Fire 16x20 Heat Press Auto Open 
Hotronix Cap Press Auto Open
T-Jet2 printer
Toyota ESP 9000 

Software
CorelDraw X4
Adobe Illustrator CS5
Paint Shop Pro
WinPCSign Pro
rStone plugin for CorelDraw
Fashion Factory plugin for CorelDraw
Roland VersaWorks
Roland Cut Studio
EZ artist
EZ RIP

Clipart you need lots of clipart make sure it is in Ai or eps format


----------



## Sasseeaka (Mar 21, 2016)

I know this is an old post, but I am interested in knowing how @jaimielyn is doing now. What equipment/software did you start with? What are you using now? I am in the same position you were in when you started this post so reading it was very helpful even though the suggestions made to you would probably be different today.


----------

